# Eye-twitching (I stole idea for post from DonnaB).



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks for the idea Donna. I've wondered about this weirdness too. I have had periods where I've had eye-twitching for up to two months. Tally in all you twitchers out there. I haven't been able to attatch it to any stress, however. It just happens.







------------------


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 1999)

I've had eye twitching on and off my entire life. Sometimes I go for years without and then suddenly it starts up again as it did a few weeks ago.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 1999)

Hey thanks Moldie for asking this question.. I think this eye twitching thing is so bizarre..I keep hearing it is from stress of the eyes to stress in the temples to eye straining to sinus problems.. WHo knows the bottom line.. They just twitch thats all..... hahaha.. Thanks for others helping me out with this crazy symptom.. DOnnaB


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hey, Donna, Did you have it where if you you blinked hard it would bring it on during this time of twitching? When I did this, i.e., as when I was putting in my contacts; then the same eyelid would twitter back and forth for awhile. So annoying.------------------


----------

